# uterus not contracted properly



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi emily
i went to my gp yesterday in really bad pain... my post birth pains have never properly subsided and i am now 10 days postpartum. i also felt a bit dizzy. she checked me over and immediately told me my uterus hasn't contracted properly and there is prob a reason - like some more blood stuck. she said it was now a bit imflamed. my bleeding has subsided but she said i could expect more. she has prescribed antibiotics and pain killers. can i ask you why she has prescribed antibiotics? she didn't mention infection - so could it be to do with inflammation? what is the worst case scenario with this situation? i have to see her in a week again. my placenta was delivered whole so that should be ok right?
thanks 
had a second degree tear again plus my 3 year old was taken into hospital and operated on when baby abigail was 4 days old - so feeling a bit beaten up at the moment. and with paternity leave ticking down and me feeling no better - bit scared!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything seems to happen at once doesn't it?  Your 3 year old being ill happened at just about the worst time ever for you (not that there is EVER a good time of course!) 
Often, even though the placenta can appear complete, there can occasionally be a small part of it left, which can cause a bit of infection and inflammation.  Your gp has done the right thing in prescribing antibiotics, and that you will have more bleeding to expel anything that may be left.  You may feel a sudden cramping and a large clot , if you do pass anything, save it to show your gp so she can see if it looks like its completely gone.

If for some reason your body doesnt get rid of it, you may need to have a d&c in theatre to just get rid of anything left.  Hopefully you won't need that though.

If within the week before you see the gp, your bleeding becomes heavy, or you have increasing pain, clots, temperature, ring delivery suite, they may want you to go in to be examined,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

